# Good Dashboard Cleaner?



## Bates (Sep 6, 2012)

As the title says, what is a good.. reasonably priced dashboard cleaner?

Thanks


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

I've used Einszett (1Z) ****pit premium for longer than I car t remember.
Cleans well and leaves a nice OEM matt finish :thumb:

It pongs a bit 'clinical' when you first use it but no residual smell is left once you've finished.

The other option is to use some warm water and a microfiber, you'll be amazed at what can be done with the simplest of products.


----------



## Bates (Sep 6, 2012)

any good AutoGlym products?


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

I could be wrong, but I thought they only did silcone type sprays that leave a horrible shiny finish.....I could be wrong though.

Either way, 1Z for me


----------



## Bates (Sep 6, 2012)

Beancounter said:


> I could be wrong, but I thought they only did silcone type sprays that leave a horrible shiny finish.....I could be wrong though.
> 
> Either way, 1Z for me


where can this be purchased?


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

Water, and a microfiber


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2008)

My routine consists of Sonus ****pit detailer once a month and every week in between AF Spritz. Works really well for me


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

I use APC (Stardrops) in warm water, wipe down with microfibre cloth, then wipedown again with damp microfibre cloth. When dry apply PB trim restorer, then buff off.


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Bates said:


> where can this be purchased?


Shinearama, Autobrite Direct (Bulk), direct from Einszett UK.....lots of places


----------



## Bates (Sep 6, 2012)

Silly question but all all APC best used diluted?


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Yes, it'll leave a sticky residue unless thoroughly washed if undiluted.
I generally use 10:1 for most jobs, but check the bottle for specifics :thumb:


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Bates said:


> any good AutoGlym products?


If you want something which can be bought locally, the AG Interior Shampoo is very good and will leave the dash nice and clean, ready for your favourite dressing.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2008)

Bates said:


> Silly question but all all APC best used diluted?


yes def as some would be far too strong for paint let alone interior surfaces...im thinking of g101 as an example. Megs is another one that has different dilution ratios for interior/exterior cleaning. Just be sure to read manufacturers instructions :thumb:


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

i use also AG interior shampoo, very satisfied about it!


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

G101 30:1 here :thumb:


----------



## DannyL (Jan 9, 2012)

I use APC 10:1 for cleaning, and then 303 for dressing..
That leaves a anti-static not to shiny surface


----------



## Kobeone (Dec 14, 2011)

I use AF spritz on mine, and just keep on top of it with a damp MF every week and when i give the car a clean (once every 2 weeks) then i top up the spritz. G101 is also a great option at 10:1, always have a bottle in the boot of the car for any little mis haps (2 young kids) and a wife :doublesho


----------



## cypukas (Aug 24, 2012)

is G101 from autosmart? thanks


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

cypukas said:


> is G101 from autosmart? thanks


yup:thumb:


----------



## deeman72 (Feb 14, 2007)

I've just ordered Poorboys Natural Dressing for this,,,

Any good??


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Any APC will prep a dash nicely. (1 in 10 dilution)

I use Flash with Febreze (cotton fresh) & dress with my favourite Poorboy's Natural Look Dressing for the win. :thumb:


----------



## deeman72 (Feb 14, 2007)

Tips said:


> Any APC will prep a dash nicely. (1 in 10 dilution)
> 
> I use Flash with Febreze (cotton fresh) & dress with my favourite Poorboy's Natural Look Dressing for the win. :thumb:


do you clean the dash first and then apply the natural dressing?


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

deeman72 said:


> do you clean the dash first and then apply the natural dressing?


Aye, give the dash a wipe (apply diluted APC to microfibre cloth first).

It helps the poorboys dressing last longer too. :thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

deeman72 said:


> I've just ordered Poorboys Natural Dressing for this,,,
> 
> Any good??


It's ruddy brilliant, three years on & two bottles later, I won't use anything else. :thumb:


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

autosmart finish i use these days easy to use and leaves a lovely natural finish hence the name finish !


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

Its mentioned before but spritz is the product to go. Leaves an antistatic protection too.

Wolfs Chemicals and ValetPro make an interior cleaner, and both are very versatile products.


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

Bates said:


> any good AutoGlym products?





lowejackson said:


> If you want something which can be bought locally, the AG Interior Shampoo is very good and will leave the dash nice and clean, ready for your favourite dressing.





Wout_RS said:


> i use also AG interior shampoo, very satisfied about it!


It is ready to go, no dilution to think about and safe to use on all interior surfaces, dash, door cards, fabric seats, fabric mats, rubber mats, headlining, centre consoles, driving controls, every where really.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

..id go with ag.interior shampoo..or 3m.do a good one.


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

Megs QD (red bottle), use it and it doesn't leave any grease or shine.


----------



## Jsf721 (Aug 19, 2012)

1z ****pit premium look nice and matte but clean and streak free. When I am done I plan to try GTech dash


----------



## podgemasterson (Jun 29, 2012)

303 aerospace protectant FTW!


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

Clean with a weak APC mix then 'treat' with Prima Nero. Great satin/natural finish product, and to be honest the trims barely look treated. Just the way I like it.


----------

